# My Journey with Horses



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

*My first update! 7/26/2012*

For starters I'm going to share my personal daily routine. I wake up between 8:00AM and 9:30AM usually, sometimes earlier. First thing I do in the morning is put on my robe, slip on some shoes and go out side and fill the horse's feeders with hay & turn on the hose to the water troughs. Once the water troughs are filled to the top I head inside and feed the dog and do whatever needs to be done on the computer--get back to clients, place orders, list sales, list services, edit the website, etc. At 11AM I go back outside and refill my mare's feeder with hay and quickly groom the horses that are going to be worked later on that day. Between 12:30PM and 1:30PM I already have the horses tied to hitching posts, groomed, tacked and ready to be worked out. Each horse usually gets worked for 2 1/2 to 3 hours everyday 5-6 times a week. After each work out the horses are walked until cool and taken to the wash rack to be hosed off. After being hosed and scraped, they get stretched, vibration massages and hand massages. While they sit to dry, stalls are cleaned, hay bins are refilled and water troughs filled up again. I then put the horses up and leave them alone until 5:30PM or 6:00PM when they're hay bins are filled up again and they're given their supplements. Each horse is rechecked for any sign of lameness or injuries, if all is well then it's good night! After the long hard working day I come in, feed the dog, let him run outside as he pleases and sit down and enjoy the rest of the evening. 

On days off (Fridays or Saturdays, it varies), the horses are let out in the pasture to graze as they please and just be horses. No special treatments until night falls when they are all brought back in, have a thorough check and are fed a yummy dinner.

As you can probably see, horses are 90% of my daily life. I wouldn't change it for the world.;-)


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Today was great, I dewormed both of my equine Children with ease and may have found a new home for my beautiful mare. We took a lovely bareback stroll in the paddock and took some beautiful pictures of my girl. Here they are:






























































I also watched the Olympics today, I cannot wait for tomorrow's Dressage round  How exciting! So many amazing horses and riders, it is truly over whelming. Personally I'm rooting for Reed Kessler on Cylana and team AMERICA! H3ll Yes!! :clap:


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Well today I'm making a check list of everything I'll need when I get the new horse. I'm selling all my tack and my mare hopefully this or next weekend.

Farrier: $135.00 - Trim (Pays for 3 trims in advance)
Vet Float: $260.00 - Farm Call $75, Sedations $65, $120 Exam & Float
Horse: $500.00 - Green OTTB
Transportation: $200 - Don't have a trailer, have to hire a professional
Tack: $100.00 - Just to start with a new halter, lead, masks, wormer, tail bags, products, etc.

That's pretty much the list right now! I'm waiting to hear back from some other folks about hopefully cheaper transportation.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

May have a change in plans on purchasing a new horse right away. I don't want to go into detail here, but after I find a new home for my mare I just may take care of a few things and keep my mustang alone. He loves other horses, and I don't want to hurt him, but I don't think another horse is 'in the cards' right now...


----------

